# [Heisec] Lotus Notes mit riesigem Java-Loch



## Newsfeed (2 Mai 2013)

Bereits das Öffnen einer Mail kann dazu führen, dass Notes-Nutzer ihren PC mit Spionage-Software infizieren. Ein Update von IBM soll das Ausführen von Java und JavaScript jetzt abschalten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 

 

 

 












Weiterlesen...


----------



## obispo (23 April 2016)

Schade, das nie eine Entwarnung abgegeben wird. Lotus Notes wird ja eher im Mailverkehr von Firmen eingesetzt. Eine Argument, das ja schon für sich spricht. So abgesichert wie gewisse Firmen ist wahrscheinlich keine Privatperson. Abgesehen davon kann es privat eh keiner nutzen. Wer braucht schon ein Datenbanksystem?


----------

